# Heavy metal.....



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just wondering if any heavy metal is being built around here......besides my Firefly...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Funny you should ask old chap. I have plans to finish a Panther diorama, and slightly change a PzKfw IV, to do a diorama of 9th SS Panzer in Oosterbeek, Arnhem September '44. That's when other projects are finished first, of course.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Try to do some more of the Firefly's tracks.....then......hmmmm...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Well.....I got 2 Tiger I's that need finishing.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool!
What kinda Tiger I's are you building mate?


----------



## hub (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a Renault R35 that needs finishing plus a FT17
Not really heavy metal


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool!
> What kinda Tiger I's are you building mate?



1/48 An early and late version....


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got an S-Tank lurking in the stash, gonna get the Voodoo out of the way then get the tank done


----------



## A4K (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a few lined up Jan, most importantly 2 Stuarts, 1:76 Matchbox and 1:35 Academy. 
The 1:35 build (with Tamiya wheels) is also to be a master for a future 1:16 scratchbuild, intended to be RC capable.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2011)

Still having to finish my card model of a Cromwell Mk. IV.


----------

